# Problem installing barnyard2 port



## asbrand (Feb 9, 2013)

I just did a fresh install of 9.1-RELEASE on a Dell PowerEdge 2850 server.  Everything works great.  However, when I attempted to install snort from the ports, it failed when trying to install barnyard2.

I then attempted to just install barnyard2 by itself.  This is the error / output I am getting:


```
root@dns01:/usr/ports/security/barnyard2 # make install
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for barnyard2-1.11
=> barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: https://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 425392, actual 425651
=> Attempting to fetch http://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: http://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 425392, actual 425651
=> Attempting to fetch http://cloud.github.com/downloads/firnsy/barnyard2/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: http://cloud.github.com/downloads/firnsy/barnyard2/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: Forbidden
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/barnyard2.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/barnyard2.
root@dns01:/usr/ports/security/barnyard2 #
```

It seems there is a file size mismatch on some sources, or the file is just missing altogether on others.  Does anyone have a source for a good copy of barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz?  Also, any idea who to report this problem to?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2013)

In case it is a corrupted distfile, do
`# cd /usr/ports/security/barnyard2 && make distclean`

Then try again.


----------



## asbrand (Feb 10, 2013)

That seems to have resolved that particular issue.  Thank you so much!

I'm now having a somewhat similar issue on a 2nd server (same version, brand new install).  Will post results here.  I'm doing a portsnap upgrade to see if this fixes it (the "make distclean" didn't help in that instance).


----------



## asbrand (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry, no edit for me yet.   Make that a "portsnap update", not upgrade.


----------



## asbrand (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, it does not appear to have helped on this server.  It is still trying to download the apparently bogus barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz file:


```
root@heimdal-2:/usr/ports/security/barnyard2 # make distclean
===>  Cleaning for barnyard2-1.11
===>  Deleting distfiles for barnyard2-1.11
root@heimdal-2:/usr/ports/security/barnyard2 # make install && make clean
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for barnyard2-1.11
=> barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: https://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 425392, actual 425651
=> Attempting to fetch http://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: http://nodeload.github.com/firnsy/barnyard2/legacy.tar.gz/master?dummy=/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 425392, actual 425651
=> Attempting to fetch http://cloud.github.com/downloads/firnsy/barnyard2/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: http://cloud.github.com/downloads/firnsy/barnyard2/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: Forbidden
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/barnyard2-1.11.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/barnyard2.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/barnyard2.
root@heimdal-2:/usr/ports/security/barnyard2 #
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2013)

Distfiles on some of the download sites may be outdated.  Copy it over from the machine where it worked, the one where it was 425392 bytes.


----------



## asbrand (Feb 10, 2013)

Which files would I need to copy?   Just this?


```
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   410k Feb  9 21:38 barnyard2-1.10.tar.gz
```

...and put it into the 

/usr/ports/distfiles directory?


----------



## asbrand (Feb 10, 2013)

The version of barnyard2 that the other machine successfully installed seems to be v1.10.   However, on the box now having issues, it keeps trying (and failing) to find and/or install v1.11.  I did successfully copy the v1.10 file from the working box to the problematic box's /usr/ports/distfiles directory.  But it just ignored it when attempting to install since the name didn't match.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, didn't notice they were actually two different versions.  The wrong size could be a github thing.  Try it again.  If the ports on that machine are kept updated, update the ports tree and then try again.


----------



## asbrand (Feb 11, 2013)

I had already done a "portsnap fetch extract install" so everything was up to date.  

Got it working though.  I took your suggestion of copying the barnyard2-1.10.tar.gz from the successful server over to the problematic one.  Then I just manually extracted it, did a ./configure, then a make, and then a make install.  Then went back to /usr/ports/security/snort and did a make install from there.  Once it saw barnyard2 already installed, it didn't try to download that bogus v1.11 one.  

security/snort is now working successfully.

Thank you for the help!  Something is hosed somewhere with that v1.11 of barnyard2.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

asbrand said:
			
		

> I had already done a "portsnap fetch extract install" so everything was up to date.
> 
> Got it working though.  I took your suggestion of copying the barnyard2-1.10.tar.gz from the successful server over to the problematic one.  Then I just manually extracted it, did a ./configure, then a make, and then a make install.



That is generally not a good idea.  There are a couple of problems with it.  The first is that it is outside of the ports system.  The port may have FreeBSD-specific patches.  Also, when it comes time to upgrade, it will have to be manually uninstalled.  Finally, there's a security concern.  That distfile matched the checksums for the older port on the other machine, so this time that is not a problem.


----------



## asbrand (Feb 11, 2013)

Normally I would not have done so, but something is messed up somewhere with v1.11 of barnyard2.  Until that gets fixed, I am unsure what else to do?  I can always go an deinstall both barnyard2 and snort at a later date, then re-install correctly, once barnyard2 gets "fixed".

Unless someone knows where I can find a working version of v1.11 of barnyard2?  I've googled, but they're all the same that I found.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

The port has been updated, do a portsnap fetch update or svn up /usr/ports and try again.


----------



## asbrand (Feb 12, 2013)

Excellent!   Thank you sir.   Looks like it is working fine now.


```
root@heimdal-2:/usr/ports/security/barnyard2 # barnyard2 -V

  ______   -*> Barnyard2 <*-
 / ,,_  \  Version [FILE]2.1.11[/FILE] (Build 317) IPv6
 |o"  )~|  By Ian Firns (SecurixLive): http://www.securixlive.com/
 + '''' +  (C) Copyright 2008-2012 Ian Firns <firnsy@securixlive.com>
```


----------



## asbrand (Feb 12, 2013)

I still cannot edit posts, so I cannot change the subject to *[SOLVED]*.  Could a moderator do that please?


----------

